# subwoofer to stereo



## Adrian13 (Aug 6, 2012)

hey guys

i'm new to this site, sorry if it's in the wrong section. My smasung surround sound dvd player broke, and i want to use the speakers including the sub to play music through a TRS connector. How would I be able to do this?


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Welcome aboard.

Hopefully someone has done this and can offer advice.

Cheers,
Bill


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Hey Adrian,

We’re going to need more info. It sounds like you have an “home theater in a box” system that combines the DVD player with amplification for the speakers, but the player quit working and you want to use it for some other purpose?

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Adrian13 (Aug 6, 2012)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Hey Adrian,
> 
> We’re going to need more info. It sounds like you have an “home theater in a box” system that combines the DVD player with amplification for the speakers, but the player quit working and you want to use it for some other purpose?
> 
> ...


Yep, that's the one! It's a Samsung dvd player, not sure what model, but yeah the dvd player broke and don't want to waste the speakers. 










that's a picture from google, the bottom backing od the DVD player looks like that, to the left of it where all those slots are where the speakers go.

Was wondering if there's any way i could use them for my own use, say through a computer or something that can connect through an audio jack to play music through.


----------



## Adrian13 (Aug 6, 2012)

Yes, that's right wayne. It's a Samsung dvd player and there are slots in the back for speakers, coloured ones that are labelled left speaker, subwoofer etc. And want to know if there's a way i can connect to an audio jack cable or something to play music through


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Adrian13 said:


> Yes, that's right wayne. It's a Samsung dvd player and there are slots in the back for speakers, coloured ones that are labelled left speaker, subwoofer etc. And want to know if there's a way i can connect to an audio jack cable or something to play music through


A model number would be useful or, at the least, photos of all the connectors. These devices generally do not use standard connection schemes, so any suggestions would depend on the specifics.


----------



## Adrian13 (Aug 6, 2012)

that's what they looks like when going into the DVD player










http://i46.tinypic.com/bi5xrq.jpg


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Thanks for the pic – those are definitely proprietary connections for the speakers. But getting back to your question...


Adrian13 said:


> And want to know if there's a way i can connect to an audio jack cable or something to play music through


...if you want to play an external source with this system, that requires some input jacks. 

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Adrian13 (Aug 6, 2012)

How would i do it i have no idea


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

You don't know if it has connections for an input? It would be labeled something like "AUX IN" or "VIDEO IN."

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Adrian13 (Aug 6, 2012)

It has an audio input. Which connects to the tv, so if i wanted to play music through it, do i get a red/white av cable that has an audio jack on the other side?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Yes, probably something like this.










Regards, 
Wayne


----------

